# Savage Model 24



## mixtapesyndicat (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, so I'm looking to pick up a Savage model 24 .22/410ga Rifle.

Anyone have one they are willing to part with?


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

There are a few on gunbroker right now, that little number has gotten quite pricy in the past little while. I really don't understand why combo guns aren't more popular than they are for general woods roaming and as a truck gun they make a lot of sense. I have a Russian IZH-94 in 12/223 and I really like it. I want a Valmet 412 but it is out of my price range. I looked at the Spartan 22/410 but I just didn't like them, but you may. Good luck in our search


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I aquired a model 24 in .22/20ga and have not shot it much. My bud used to use it as a woods gun for squirrel etc. I believe it is ok and has a place but in reality I think a .22 pistol and a single shot shotgun would be better all around if legal in the area and if ya are decent with a pistol. I have my NEF 12 ga with auto eject that is fast on a reload if needed and the pistol for more precise shooting. 

Like any other thing in life the combo gun is a compromise of fit and function to make both work and while decent at each use they are not as good generally in function as a purpose built piece.

Having said that I can't seem ta sell mine


----------



## mixtapesyndicat (Jan 27, 2008)

I was just looking at gunbroker. Your 100% right, those prices are *CRAZY*, but then again its a bunch of gunshops that are selling them not private citizens (who can see past the cloud of smoke coming from the happy grass those gunshop guys are smoking when they come up with these prices.)

Personally (and i dont consider myself cheap, i'll spend money where money *NEEDS* to be spent....maybe they just call that republican....) i wouldn't ever spend more than $250-$300 on a gun. 

The way I look at it is the same job can be done (most times) with a $150 gun, that a $1400 carbon fiber stock rifle can do. Some may call me ignorant for that, but i just try to be as practical and utilitarian as possible. Plus, I just LOVE the older rifles and military arms. 

Ok, sorry for the rant. I'll get off my soap box.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## mixtapesyndicat (Jan 27, 2008)

tallpaul said:


> Having said that I can't seem ta sell mine



LOL. Yea, That says it all. :rotfl:


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

actually your pricing is gonna be available only in the form of buying guns from the misinformed or ignorant. Deals are out there but reality is another ballgame. Some of the auctions are shops and some individuals. The internet has driven prices up a bit. Smith revolvers in the .38 and fixed sight models used to be under two hundred all day long - no more unless ya get one at the cheap uninformed prices. Everything has jumped. The savage combo guns were well made and the replacements cost as much or more than what you want to spend and are not made as well. The prices of 20 years ago do not apply. Sticker shock is real. Alot of folks like revolvers and all sorts of the "outdated" stuff and the prices are jumping. Even the surplus stuff is up. Sks's are double and more of what they were... ammo is insane. So the best ya can do is watch for deals and have cash in hand. Short of that ya will be wishing and goin without if ya don't already have it


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I grew up with the savage 22/20 guage in my hands and loved every bit of it. I still own the gun. I mostly had it set on shotgun to shoot rabbits and quails, but if I ever saw a squirrel or racoon high up in a tree I would just simply flip the little switch up to the 22 barel for the kill. 

I think it's the most versatile rifle ever made. You can shoot squirrels, rabbits, quail, deer, snakes, really just about anything with it. It's a great rifle.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

Tallpaul is right combo guns are a compromise but then most things are. I used to try to carry a rifle and a shotgun for varmint hunting until I got the combo gun. The rifle doesn't shoot as good as my bolt gun and of course the shotgun is a single shot but for where I hunt that works out fine. The rifle shots are 150 yards or less and you usually only get one decent shot with the shotgun anyway. Plus, I don't have the wrong gun in my hand when the shot presents itself and miss the opportunity because the coyote runs off while I am trying to switch guns. Now I don't know that I would like it as well if I was trying to use it as a one gun for everything or not, it would probably be akward to shoot flying things with it. But for small game, varmints, deer and where legal turkey I think it would work just fine. Of course, I realize the 22/410 combo would be for small game and limited varmints.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I paid a visit to my local "toy store", they had two savage, Model 24's, one 12ga/.17, and the other 20ga/.17, about $600 bucks each.

Have to say that the .17 cal in a combo was a turn off.
Also very heavy.

I had looked at them quite a few years ago, and always though a .20ga/.22 or 20ga/.22 mag would be what I would want.
Guess I should have bought one when they were $300 bucks.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I have an older one in 22-410 but I ain't ready to part with it yet, sold my 240 410-410 today(450$). there was sevaral at the gunshow today mostly 400$ on up..:stars:


----------



## mixtapesyndicat (Jan 27, 2008)

wow i cant believe how much these things go for.

I picked up a marlin 60 for $100 bucks in a pawnshop the other day, looking at going back and getting a lever action marlin 30 i saw for the same price (haggling of course).


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I was surpised how much they were worth too. They must have gone up. A few short years ago I thought mine was only worth maybe a $100 bucks or so, and then I found a web page that had one just like mine and they had it valued at $325 bucks. My bottom jaw about hit the floor. I didn't realize I was the owner of such a valuable rifle. I got it for Christmas back in 1973 when I was just a young kid.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I was in a gun shop yesterday and they had two. Both .22 over 20 gauge. $275 each, and they were in good shape. 
Think I may go back this weekend and buy them. I had no idea that these guns were so valuable now.

alan


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been looking for one of these guns for a while now, and they are hard to find. I did find one at a pawn shop in the closest town, he said it was "pretty clean" and he wants $360.00 for it. I bout went into shock !! It was a Savage 410/22, just what I wanted, but dang. I may have to go back and look at it now.
P.J.


----------

